# cruden bay



## fat-tiger (Jul 20, 2012)

just done cruden bays 4 day open,and have gotta say the 4 of us from hull who played in it loved it,i dont think ive played a course with better views from the clubhouse, the way it was run was excellent,food in clubhouse was 1st class,local members very friendly,course condition was excellent,
2rnds medal then into matchplay,consolation rounds comps if you didnt quialify,
with all the rain the rough was really up, 1st is a strong par 4 into  wind and a good hole tight driving, 2nd is short par4 to a raised green which i had a shocker on 2 of the days, 3rd drivable par 4,, 4th great par 3 with the estury down your left hand side, 5th long par 4, great driving hole from a raised tee, 6th quirky par 5,drive off through the dunes, green is doglegged round the corner ,raised with a stream infront of ,anyways it did me in took a ten on it, 7th approach to green is through a shoot between the dunes, 8th short par 4 very nice on the eye, 9th stroke, 2nd shot downhill ,10th par 4 with stream ,11th par3 back over the stream, 12th short par 4 but really tight off tee,13 very good par 5 ,14th strong par 4 with green in a bowl,15 th blind par3 strange hole and quirky but thats what cruden and links golf is all about,we was hitting driver on 2nd day wind was that strong,16th par3  no easy but stroke 18, 17th good par 4 with hillock in middle of fairway green raised up, 18th 400plus par 4 nice hole to finish,
1st day just a nice breeze and sunny 
2nd day poured down and blew like hell all day
3rd overcast breezy,

greens were nice pace and in great condition, as were the bunkers,couldnt fault it and will be 1st on the list next to 4rounds for Â£80 bargin


----------



## shewy (Jul 20, 2012)

my favourite course in the North East,maybe not as good as Royal Aberdeen but much more friendly.


----------



## fat-tiger (Jul 20, 2012)

shewy i loved ,we stayed in aberdeen so we had abit of nightlife on a night

to me theres certain types of links courses, like carnoustie ,prestwick,royal cinque ports were you see alot of the other holes while your playing, then theres courses like cruden ,machrihanish,st enodoc were you can only see the hole your playing, my personal opinion is i prefer the courses in the sand dunes


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks fantastic Dolly, think I'll need to try and sort that one for next year :thup:


----------



## fat-tiger (Jul 20, 2012)

paul so as comes out im in, your very welcome to join us, we went up to peterhead on afternoon, wow it was like a total differnt scotish lingo ,couldnt understand a word you could be our interpreture lol


----------



## fat-tiger (Jul 20, 2012)

shot nett 75 1st day in 4th place to quailfy for my handicap group

now for some reason i carnt play in the rain never have been able too and it was torrential and blowing hard, had and 8 on the 1st lost ball,10 on the 6th without losing a ball.got it going for abit ,till the par 3s ,theres 3 of em back 9 and my score was 10 over par for em ,got in rough couldnt get out, anyway total shocker then ended up missing the cut by 1,if i had of been playing darts or cricket would of been happy with my score,
same day a club member off plus 3 shot 67,  that was some score ,day before he shot 75 in nice weather, guess it wasnt windy enough for him


----------



## level5s (Jul 21, 2012)

really want to play Cruden and this has just further added to my desire. There are some good 4 day opens in the northeast, Montrose have one next week and there is one up at Nairn Dunbar. Only draw back I guess is playing the same course 4 days on the trot but with the quality of the course and the weather making it changeable it is a joy.


----------

